# New Island Journals Board and More



## Jeremy (Apr 23, 2020)

We hope you have all been enjoying the latest update for New Horizons that came out last night. Tonight we have a few updates of our own to share on The Bell Tree.

*New Horizons Profile Fields*
Under your account details you'll now find new fields for your New Horizons information. We've also cleaned up a few older fields such as City Folk information.

*Island Journals*
The brand new board, Island Journals, is our long-awaited island profile and blogging board for New Horizons. Create a profile with your island's information, map, villagers, or anything else you want to display. You can also use the thread as your own game blog as your continue to work on your island. You'll find Island Journals as a sub-forum under the main Animal Crossing: New Horizons board.

When making your island thread, be sure to fill out the predetermined details to help keep things organized for potential visitors. This includes fields like native fruit, native flower, and more to come in the future.






Once your thread is created, you can also link to it in your information to the left of your posts. Simply go to your account details and fill out the new profile fields for your New Horizons Island Name and Island Thread ID. Then it will show under your username like this:





As far as the rest of your thread's content goes, be as creative as you want! Some staff members have already made their own threads as examples and we're interested to see what you'll all come up with.

*Able Sisters Reorganization*
We broke the New Horizons patterns into two boards: Able Sisters and Pattern Gallery. Able Sisters is now the central board for pattern trading, requests, and discussion. Pattern Gallery is a sub-forum of Able Sisters and will contain the actual patterns for New Horizons. We've added new thread fields here for pattern source, creator ID, and design ID.





*Animal Crossing: New Horizons Boards Clarity*
One of our biggest areas of moderating over the last few weeks has been moving threads to the correct boards, so we want to help clarify the purpose of each one. Here is a list that helps describe the organization and breakdown of the boards in the New Horizons category:

*Animal Crossing: New Horizons* - General Discussion
*Able Sisters* - Pattern Trading and Discussion
*Pattern Gallery* - Pattern Images and Codes

*Island Journals* - Island Profiles and Blogs

*The Airport* - Free and Voluntary Online Play
*Dodo Business Class* - Town Access and Service Trading
*Nook's Cranny* - Item Trading
*New Neighbor Network* - Villager Trading
We will try adding a few things to help newer members understand where threads should go over the next few days. For example, notices in each board or temporary parenthesis after each board name like the Airport currently has. Please let us know your thoughts in regards to how we have organized these boards and described their purposes, or if you think anything needs to be clarified better.

*That's All!*
Thanks for reading these updates and we look forward to seeing how creative all of you will be in both your island and pattern threads!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2020)

Yay, a new journal board! I might actually consider using it, not so much for blogging daily but maybe just so show off some cool stuff in my town that I especially like 

Thank you staff for everything you're doing to make this forum a fun place to be! <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2020)

This is awesome, thank you!


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## daisyy (Apr 24, 2020)

very excited to see the debut of island journals! i look forward to utilizing them and reading others' journals as well


----------



## Bellxis (Apr 24, 2020)

island journals are such a cute idea, thanks for implementing this @ staff!


----------



## Maiana (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you staff! Really wanted to keep track of my island progress! <3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 24, 2020)

Nice work as usual. Thanks a lot.

(I'm still awaiting the Easter event, though.)


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Stil (Apr 24, 2020)

New site content is always welcomed


----------



## Antonio (Apr 24, 2020)

So, do bumping rules apply to the journals? If so, it's the 4hr one, right?


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 24, 2020)

Cool stuff, thanks for the update!


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2020)

i likely won’t make my own thread but i’m glad to finally have my nh name and island in my bio :3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 24, 2020)

ohhh, idk if I'll use this, but nice to see a pseudo-blog feature's been added

(though might I ask why dodo business class isn't a subforum of the airlines if the only difference is free vs fee? that's the only major recently added thing I have problems with, tbh. mainly for how long the main index is already)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

oh, also, since I can see the "blogs" being used for minor things such as screencap image dump posts, if not otherwise stated to be in violation, might I ask how the post quality rules on that board will be applied?


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 24, 2020)

I love the addition of the sourcing information in Ables, very nice!


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 24, 2020)

These are some nice updates. Thank you kindly, staff!
One question: would you ever consider increasing the letter limit for the island name from 10? I barely can’t type my island name in the bio because it has 11 letters. ^^; Never mind, I’m a dummy ahaha.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Rinpane said:


> These are some nice updates. Thank you kindly, staff!
> One question: would you ever consider increasing the letter limit for the island name from 10? I barely can’t type my island name in the bio because it has 11 letters. ^^;


Island names have a ten-letter limit in the actual game.


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 24, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> Island names have a ten-letter limit in the actual game.


Yeah I realised I was typing a letter that wasn’t actually in the name for some reason aha. My bad!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 24, 2020)

Yay! I’ve been waiting for the arrival of this subforum for so long!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 24, 2020)

Aw I love the journals! I like that you can set one up as an info hub without actually having to make it a regular blog. Super cool feature!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2020)

We have two updates for the Island Journals:

Auto merging has been turned off in the board.
You can now earn bells by posting updates in your thread. Only the thread creator will earn them and it's limited to about once per day.


----------



## Peter (Apr 24, 2020)

Love the journal board, really excited to keep posting there

One thing, is there a way in the new forum system to hide your signature on a per-post basis? As I've reserved the first few posts of my journal thread I'd like to hide my sig from some of them to make it flow better -- is this possible?


----------



## Luxen (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks for the new features! I haven't gotten around to posting some of my patterns yet, but the new sub-forum and its features will help keep gallery threads neat and tidy.



LambdaDelta said:


> ohhh, idk if I'll use this, but nice to see a pseudo-blog feature's been added
> 
> (though might I ask why dodo business class isn't a subforum of the airlines if the only difference is free vs fee? that's the only major recently added thing I have problems with, tbh. mainly for how long the main index is already)


I'm pretty sure that the reason why both the Airport and Dodo Business Class forums are kept separate is to avoid confusion when seeing/clicking on the "Latest Thread/Post" via TBT's main forum page.


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 24, 2020)

I love this feature so much!!! But I would also love an option to hide my signature in my reserved/info posts c:


----------



## Dormire (Apr 24, 2020)

I already posted my happy thoughts but I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THE ISLAND JOURNALS!  I stayed up all night to make mines decently pretty!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 24, 2020)

Loving the update and can’t wait to use the journal feature!  Thanks, staff!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 24, 2020)

RIP CITY FOLK OFFICIALLY SOBBING


----------



## Dormire (Apr 25, 2020)

Me: *wants to edit a single section of a journal, did so, 32 TBT went to 25 TBT*


----------



## Amilee (Apr 25, 2020)

yaaay im excited for the island journal board!! thank you for doing this~


----------



## AlyssaAC (Apr 25, 2020)

Sweet! I'll definitely try to use this as a journal to my new island. Thank you soo much!


----------



## alv4 (Apr 26, 2020)

This is amazing 
Thanks!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 26, 2020)

It's been 3 days and I don't know if I wanna do this journal thing anymore. Everyone has done theirs differently and I don't know how to start mine. Plus i'm not very creative. I still wanna do it however, its just i'm too anxious on it.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm so glad there is a journal feature here now, It's a nice way to document my experience and have a little fun!


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 2, 2020)

Petition to ban “rank my villager” posts


----------



## Llunavale (May 2, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> Petition to ban “rank my villager” posts


Haha, they're not _that_ bad!


----------



## Dormire (May 2, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> Haha, they're not _that_ bad!


Sorry to butt in but it does spam the ACNH board. It's not that bad but...you know.


----------



## Llunavale (May 2, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Sorry to butt in but it does spam the ACNH board. It's not that bad but...you know.


I'm sure if it goes overboard it'll be consolidated into a single thread or something but it's like TT, everyone will get bored of talking about it in a couple days


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 2, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> Haha, they're not _that_ bad!


They are!!!


----------



## toenuki (May 8, 2020)

How do these journals work exactly? I'm always confused


----------



## Mairmalade (May 8, 2020)

MayorAri said:


> How do these journals work exactly? I'm always confused



They work as if you were posting a normal thread (but there are additional fields you can add such as your native fruit, native flower, and island hemisphere). Auto-merge has also been turned off for the Island Journals board so you can easily reserve posts if you wish. 

It's completely up to you for what you put in your island thread. Some users have been using their first post as a 'hub' detailing all the main parts of their island (e.g.: residents, landmarks, island history) and then replying with daily journal entries.


----------

